# Scanner EPSON 3590/4490 ou Canoscan 8400F ?



## JPTK (19 Avril 2006)

Je viens de l'acheter pour remplacer mon vieux scan qui ne scannait ni diapo ni films, pour un usage photo perso et P.A.O.

Mais déjà les diapo on peut les scanner qu'à l'unité et les films pas moyen d'en numériser un sans avoir des bourrages, j'en suis à ma 10e tentatives et j'arrive à rien, quelqu'un d'autre aurait déjà essayé ce scan ?

Vous auriez un modèle plus sérieux à me conseiller car là je pense bien à le renvoyer direct. :rateau: 

Le 4490 semble plus sérieux non ? 






Merci de vos éventuels commentaires et témoignages


----------



## JPTK (19 Avril 2006)

Je pensais sinon au CANONSCAN 8400 F


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

18 personnes qui visualisent mon topic et pas une réponse ! :rateau: 

Allez un ptit effort, faut que je le renvoie rapidos pas l'année prochaine.


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Avril 2006)

Personnellement je suis un inconditionnel d'Epson pour les scanners
 photos!! Là je viens de choper un 3170 photo sur Ebay pour 100&#8364;,
 il tourne au poil et est fourni avec les caches diapos (4 à la fois),
 35mm (12 négas à la fois) et surtout pour le 120:love: !

 Si tu as le budget le 4490 est nickel aussi...


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je suis un inconditionnel d'Epson pour les scanners
> photos!! Là je viens de choper un 3170 photo sur Ebay pour 100,
> il tourne au poil et est fourni avec les caches diapos (4 à la fois),
> 35mm (12 négas à la fois) et surtout pour le 120:love: !
> ...




Et le 3170, les films se mettent sur un support ? Parce que là le chargeur aspirant du 3590 est loin d'être au point je trouve...:hein:


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et le 3170, les films se mettent sur un support ? Parce que là le chargeur aspirant du 3590 est loin d'être au point je trouve...:hein:



Yep, ils se mettent bien sur un support, je trouve cela vraiment plus pratique!


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Yep, ils se mettent bien sur un support, je trouve cela vraiment plus pratique!




Donc si tu as un film légèrement incurvé en horizontal ou en vertical, il est aplati et ça passe quand même ? Parce moi là, le viens d'essayer à nouveau, j'arrive à avoir une prévisu mais ça bourre quand même et je peux pas numériser, certainement parce que le film est très légèrement incurvé en longueur, c'est nul quoi, déjà qu'il faut pas d'autocollants sur le film, pas de perforation sur les bords, en plus faut qu'il soit plat comme la Méditerranée si tu veux qu'il passe. :hein:


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2006)

*CANONSCAN 8400F ou EPSON 4490 ? *


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *CANONSCAN 8400F ou EPSON 4490 ? *




Bon allez je prends le CANON, Woulf m'a convaincu !  
Et puis je suis tellement content de ma CANON Pixma que je vais continuer chez CANON, plein le cul d'EPSON et de ces imprimantes à la finition douteuse et aux buses qui se bouchent. J'aurais plus que du CANON et de l'apple comme ça, un ptit powershot A70 et un canon reflex argentique FTP en +


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2006)

J'hésite encore en fait, on me bassine avec la réputation sans faille d'EPSON pour les scan à plat grand publique  


Quelques exemples de commentaires sur le CANONSCAN 8400 F




> C'est en lisant quelques tests sur des sites spécialisés que mon choix a fini par se porter sur ce modèle.
> 
> J'utilise mon scanner de façon professionnelle dans le domaine des arts graphiques, mais je voulais en plus pouvoir scanner mes anciennes diapositives ou films.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROB 59 (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour
Personnellement j'utilise un 2480 photo
cela fonctionne bien pour les films et diapo
il s'insere dans un support sur la vitre du scan
Ceci dit c'est un modele ancien;mais un Epson
acheter en remplacement d'un GT 5000.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais sinon au CANONSCAN 8400 F




Bah voilà, j'ai prix le CANOSCAN 8400 F finalement.  

Pour l'instant que du bon, le driver est parfait, le scan est rapide, pas bruyant, les caches pour les diapos et films sont pratiques et s'installent rapidement et les essais que j'ai fait sur film 35mm négatifs couleurs (12 poses d'un coup je crois et 4 diapo), sont très satisfaisants et plus encore.

Pour 180  on ne peut pas trouver mieux en tout cas, il fait passer l'EPSON 3590 photo pour ce qu'il est soit une pure plaisanterie (du moins pour les films et diapo).


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, j'ai prix le CANOSCAN 8400 F finalement.
> 
> Pour l'instant que du bon, le driver est parfait, le scan est rapide, pas bruyant, les caches pour les diapos et films sont pratiques et s'installent rapidement et les essais que j'ai fait sur film 35mm négatifs couleurs (12 poses d'un coup je crois et 4 diapo), sont très satisfaisants et plus encore.
> 
> Pour 180  on ne peut pas trouver mieux en tout cas, il fait passer l'EPSON 3590 photo pour ce qu'il est soit une pure plaisanterie (du moins pour les films et diapo).


 Je plussoie 

le même CANOSCAN 8400F me fut offert il y a quelques mois déjà et j'en suis très contente, ainsi que ma fille qui scanne des croquis en très haute res. en vue de colorisation sur toshop après.


----------



## Dramis (19 Juin 2006)

Etes-vous capable de scanner avec ce scanner et acrobat 7?


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte parce que j'en cherche un justement
> tu en es toujours content ?
> Merci




Yep rien à dire, il est parfait, j'ai pas encore essayé le traitement poussé des films, je verrai ça bientôt vu que j'attends des développements.

Le seul hic pour moi, c'est que photoshop cs2 plante depuis la 10.4.6., dès qu'il charge le module twain, il quitte, il faut le désactiver, ça m'emmerde car j'utilisais principalement twain.

Mais bon ça devrait s'arranger et ça n'a rien à voir avec le scan, le logiciel qui pilote le scan est tout aussi bon et me convient tout à fait.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous capable de scanner avec ce scanner et acrobat 7?



Je te répondrais bien mais je sais pas comment faire...


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2006)

J'ai fait des test de numérisation sur films 35 mm et je trouve les résultats excellents, parfaits pour un scan à 180  !

Pour info j'ai scanné à 2400 dpi seulement et c'est un film de merde made in france loisir, 200 iso.


----------



## JPTK (5 Septembre 2006)

Bon pour avoir de bons r&#233;sultats avec le CANOSCAN 8400F, d&#233;j&#224; il faut scanner en 3200 dpi, 2400 &#233;tant largement insuffisant et sinon contrairement aux conseils largement r&#233;pandus sur le web, je conseille de toutes d&#233;sactiver les options, sauf celle qui vire les poussi&#232;res et autres imperfections, l&#224; ok... sinon les retouches on les fera &#224; la main plus tard, parce :

- couleurs auto
- accentuation
- correction de l'att&#233;nuation
- correction du contre jour

Ca prend un temps fou avec parfois des r&#233;sultats catastrophiques.


----------



## mistertitan (24 Mars 2007)

j'ai aussi l'habitude de tout desactiver. mais l'antipoussiere ICE ralenti terriblement le scan, et est incompatible avec les n&#233;gatiffs noir et blanc (grains d'argent oblige).

gardez bien vos neg &#224; l'abri de la poussi&#232;re, vous serez sauv&#233;. c'est une r&#232;gle a suivre d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> j'ai aussi l'habitude de tout desactiver. mais l'antipoussiere ICE ralenti terriblement le scan, et est incompatible avec les négatiffs noir et blanc (grains d'argent oblige).
> 
> gardez bien vos neg à l'abri de la poussière, vous serez sauvé. c'est une règle a suivre d'une manière générale.



Sinon, pour les nettoyer, mettez une goutte de Mir dans de l'eau, et rincez les avec ce mélange avant de les faire sécher lestés (le Mir évite que le séchage laisse des traces).


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, pour les nettoyer, mettez une goutte de Mir dans de l'eau, et rincez les avec ce mélange avant de les faire sécher lestés (le Mir évite que le séchage laisse des traces).



C'est quoi du mir ? Enfin je veux dire par là ça existe encore ? Du savon ça peut pas aller ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

Mini Mir, miniprix, mais il fait ...

Non, du savon tu flingue tes films. si tu ne trouve pas de Mir, tu vas chez le photographe acheter un "produit mouillant", tu auras la m&#234;me chose que le Mir, mais en bouteille et beaucoup plus cher ! :mouais:


----------



## mistertitan (24 Mars 2007)

arrétez de netoyer vos films avec l'eau du robinet.

pascal a raison, achetez un agent mouillant (style Agfa Agepon), c'est très efficace. et pour améliorer le tout, mélangez votre agent mouillant avec de l'eau déminéralisée. faites sécher dans une piece non humide, non poussiéreuse, qui peut etre fermée
 durant tout le temps du séchage, pour éviter de déplacer de la poussière


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2007)

Pas de driver INTEL pour le CANOSCAN 8400F ? J'arrive pas à le piloter en TWAIN depuis photoshop ? Par contre ça fonctionne depuis aperçu mais avec une interface très limitée :mouais:


----------



## mistertitan (18 Juin 2007)

merde. donc tu perds tout l'int&#233;ret du 8400, le scan de neg

ca va me poser pb moi


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2007)

mistertitan a dit:


> merde. donc tu perds tout l'intéret du 8400, le scan de neg
> 
> ca va me poser pb moi




Ah ouai merde c'est pire que tout alors... nan mais il est récent ce scan, c'est pas vrai qu'ils vont pas le mettre à jour quand même le driver !


----------



## mistertitan (19 Juin 2007)

ou alors, je le revend a un mec sur PC et je m'achete un SCAN DUAL IV et un scan plat de merde


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2007)

Moi je vais déjà écrire à Canon car si personne le fait en pensant que c'est forcément vain, ils sont pas prêts de bouger...:mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je vais d&#233;j&#224; &#233;crire &#224; Canon car si personne le fait en pensant que c'est forc&#233;ment vain, ils sont pas pr&#234;ts de bouger...:mouais:



"Mon Canon au Canada" aurait chant&#233; Line Renaud.  

Pilote de scanneur 8400F v. 10.2.3.0X (Mac OS X) et CanoScan Toolbox v. 4.9.3.3X (Mac OS X)

C'moon.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je vais déjà écrire à Canon car si personne le fait en pensant que c'est forcément vain, ils sont pas prêts de bouger...:mouais:



bonne initiative. je ne l'ai pas fait moi car je suis sur PPC donc...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2007)

Et moi j'ai l'impression de donner des liens pour rien...


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Mon Canon au Canada" aurait chant&#233; Line Renaud.
> 
> Pilote de scanneur 8400F v. 10.2.3.0X (Mac OS X) et CanoScan Toolbox v. 4.9.3.3X (Mac OS X)
> 
> C'moon.




PUTIN T'ES TROP FORT MERCI !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh j'ai un mac intel en fait



MAIS C'EST POUR INTEL DOUBLE WINDOWS !!!!    

J'ai même vérifié le contenu des pkg d'installation : ce sont pour la plupart des fichiers "Universal". 

Edit : Ah ! Et la lumière fût !  

Que d'émotions. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> DOUBLE WINDOWS !!!!



Les insultes, c'est mal ! 






Edith : Tiens, j'en ai trouv&#233; une nouvelle : "&#234;tre con comme une fen&#234;tre Microsoft" !


----------

